
Someone is randomly sending money(Wolk Token) to ether wallet. Possible hacking? - xmly
https://etherscan.io/tokentxns?a=0x8e8f340f43430c9a1958ab72b2847c8e4935bb0c&p=1
======
xmly
So far he/she made over 16K transaction and sent averagely 5-6 Wolk to 16K
ether wallets through a smart contract.

1 ETH = 1777 Wolk at its ico. So he/she already spent about 7-8 K dollars?
What is he/she planning to do?

